# cool MINI TV commercial



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

title: The Sun Also Rises


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

:thumbup:

That was an R56 I assume...?


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

cool! looks like the new R56.


----------

